# horsepower @ the wheels



## GtO FaN (Jun 29, 2007)

how much horsepower do gto's really ride with?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LS2 = 330 +/- to the wheels!


----------



## GtO FaN (Jun 29, 2007)

that's good... i thought it would b a huge hp gap like w/ the Z's


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have 350/349 with only $850 in mods. on my way to my goal of 500rwhp


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

From what my tuner showed me a stock a4 will dyno about 330 and a m6 will run about 345-350. Hope this answers your question. For me I did most of the usuall bolt ons and I am at 370. I did a tune, intake, shorties, catless mids, exhaust work, and a p&p throttle body. For the record my driver mod sucks.


----------



## Flash99 (Sep 12, 2006)

socal gto said:


> From what my tuner showed me a stock a4 will dyno about 330 and a m6 will run about 345-350. Hope this answers your question. For me I did most of the usuall bolt ons and I am at 370. I did a tune, intake, shorties, catless mids, exhaust work, and a p&p throttle body. For the record my driver mod sucks.


Well it really depends. Mine pulled 339 RWHP stock. Some dynos read higher, some lower. Also depending upon conditions such as cooler denser air, and hot thin air would show major readings. I think the other poster stating around 330+/- is right on the money.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

mine put down 317/319 in january. this was at around 5k miles.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

How about the LS1, does anyone know what the rwhp is?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No stock numbers I dynoed at 315.9hp and 330.9tq with K&N drop in, JHP MAF pipe, NGK TR55 plugs, MSD wires, TB coolant bypass, P&P TB, and Preadator tune. My engine was heat soaked, it was about 90 deg. outside and elevation a little over 2000 ft.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I never did a baseline run but with the LPE CAI, JBA shorties and MagnaFlow catback mine farted out 350/350. After the first tune, quite some time ago, it was at 365/362.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gm4life said:


> No stock numbers I dynoed at 315.9hp and 330.9tq with K&N drop in, JHP MAF pipe, NGK TR55 plugs, MSD wires, TB coolant bypass, P&P TB, and Preadator tune. My engine was heat soaked, it was about 90 deg. outside and elevation a little over 2000 ft.


04 or 05-06


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> 04 or 05-06


2004


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

DAH GTO said:


> How about the LS1, does anyone know what the rwhp is?


Most 04's are around the 290 mark. I want to say that some are as low as 280 and some are a little over 300.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

socal gto said:


> From what my tuner showed me a stock a4 will dyno about 330 and a m6 will run about 345-350.


:agree 
For 05-06s stock
I've seen stock 04 M6s vary between 290-310 with factory tunes
Then again there are many variables, 
-like what kind of Dyno it is (Dynojet, Dynapacks,Dyno Dynamics, Mustang Dyno)
-After Market Wheels that are heavier
-How much the car is strapped down


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

i put down 383 hp /387 torque in my 05 with CAI, long tubes and custom tune.


----------



## 04JRB (Apr 7, 2006)

307/321 stock, 2004 M6. Mods in sig: 360/360.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

the baseline had the LPE intake and cat-back on and stock tune


----------

